# Everglades Flies?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure our resident Everglades Expert Capt. LeMay will chime in. 

If you want to pick up some of his patterns and are like me and have a hard time tieing your shoes much less a fly, The Fly Shop in Ft. Lauderdale I know has many of them for sale.

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am no expert on fly fishing or ENP but this article mirrors what I have learned so far. The only thing that I will add is that the majority of the snook that I saw down there last week were very spooky. Stealth and accuracy are the key to getting hooked up.

http://www.snookonthefly.com/fly_fishing.htm


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been loading up some of my patterns on Photobucket for anyone wanting to get a look. Go to Photobucket.com and do a search for 'lemaymiami'....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt. LeMay Fly Patterns ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Capt. LeMay,

Great looking flies.


For the body on this one, is it just white marabou and tan/brown palmered hackle?











Thanks,
Jason


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the Sand Devil, one of the patterns I came up with some years ago... The collar is just three wide, webby saddle hackles with as much of the fluff left on as possible. You tie in the three at the butt and wind them forward as a unit. A dubbing needle (or something similar) is usually needed to tease out fibers that are trapped as you make each turn... The feathers are actually ginger variant (I've also used Cree) that have a white to gray fluff, then a mixed tan, brown, and similar color grizzly-like pattern. The original idea was a tarpon fly that would mimic the various colors and shades of a shrimp. This pattern is still being done by Umpqua Feather Merchants for fly shops worldwide.

I've just finished an article on how to paint eyes on flies that will go to Florida Sportsman. The sample fly that the pictures show is a Sand Devil since I still get many calls for it. The tail feathers are the same ginger variant, but neck hackles instead of saddles.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful work!
I really like those peacock clousers, I might try to do a couple of those soon. 
Looking forward to seeing how the eyes are done.
Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The Peacock Clousers are the Fly Shop's request (Ft. Lauderdale). They sell a bunch of them. I'm holding an order for another four dozen, but I have to admit that I've never fished one....


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

What exactly is a peacock clouser?  I am having trouble googling it.  anyone have a picture handy?  or is it just a bunch of hurls?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> What exactly is a peacock clouser?  I am having trouble googling it.  anyone have a picture handy?  or is it just a bunch of hurls?


A clouser tied for peacock bass


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> What exactly is a peacock clouser?  I am having trouble googling it.  anyone have a picture handy?  or is it just a bunch of hurls?


These are the ones from the Capts site that I was admiring. They look like they might be just the thing for a hungry bass or 4!


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! That Sand Devil is a beautiful fly! (What hook is used in the photo??) Thank you for sharing with the rest of us Capt.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The hook is an Owner Aki, 2/0... I also have tied them on the old Tiemco 800s (discontinued) and the new Tiemco 600sp. I just submitted an article on how to paint eyes on a thread head and the photos use a Sand Devil as an example. Umpqua Feather Merchants has been producing that pattern under royalty for more than 20 years now (I'm one of their contract tyers) and it's sold in fly shops around the world.

At last word the article should be in Shallow Water Angler for anyone interested.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to drive up to the fly shop and pick up some of them peacock flies. There's a secluded lake that's loaded with pea's that I would love to try out.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Call before you go, they're almost out of them.... The guy who's supposed to tie them up (me) owes them 4 dozen of each, the natural wing and the synthetic.... Hopefully I'll get back on track and get them done shortly.


----------

